# Alternative to roasting marshmallows?



## Mama Soltera (Dec 13, 2009)

They are so good but when you actually read the ingredients you wonder how anyone can eat them. Any ideas? Still yummy and treatish?


----------



## Ophelia (Feb 16, 2005)

Do you usually get the conventional marshmallows? If you have a natural foods store nearby, they should carry the MM's with better ingredients. Yes, still mostly sugar but at least no fake crap! I get them for DS.


----------



## Mama Soltera (Dec 13, 2009)

I've never heard of those. We have tons of natural stores around here. I will look for them. Thanks for the tip.


----------



## pixiepunk (Mar 11, 2003)

they are actually also quite easy and fun to make. there's a huge thread on here with different links to recipes.

also, you could think about hobo pies instead. those little pie makers are fun for the kids to hold in the fire, and you can control what you put in them.


----------



## homemademom (Sep 25, 2009)

My dh likes to partially open a banana, put some chocolate chips inside and then, pull the peel back up around it. He wraps it in tin foil and sets it in the coals.

I can't stand the idea of bananas and chocolate together but my kids all like it.


----------



## luv-my-boys (Dec 8, 2008)

you can make homemade marshmallows at home. Yep its a lot of sugar but all the ingredients are stuff you can name without a chemistry degree


----------

